# Scotts 2554 pto turned on kills the engine



## smokie (Sep 14, 2016)

I have a Scotts 2554 garden tractor and today while mowing the engine suddenly died like the key had been turned off. I disengaged the PTO & it would crank with no problem, but as soon as i pulled out the switch for the blades it would immediately die. 

there is nothing obstructing the blades, they turn freely as does the belt. it's nothing to do with being clogged up with grass or anything like that. i can turn the switch on & of really fast several times & the blades would spin up, but the motor just keeps dying if i leave the switch turned on. the seat switch is working. 

i'm not sure what to look for.

it's a hydostatic if that maters. runs good, just happened all at once. 

please help.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if you have one of the safety switches bad.
Try disconnecting the seat switch,and using a jumper wire on the connector.
If that doesn't work,it could be the one that kills the engine in reverse.
It should be down by the rear of the trans,and,again jumper it,and try it out.
if your tractor has a rio bypass on the ignition switch,it may be bad.
The rio position allows you to mow in reverse,and if it's bad,you'll need a new ignition switch.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if you have one of the safety switches bad.
Try disconnecting the seat switch,and using a jumper wire on the connector.
If that doesn't work,it could be the one that kills the engine in reverse.
It should be down by the rear of the trans,and,again jumper it,and try it out.
if your tractor has a rio bypass on the ignition switch,it may be bad.
The rio position allows you to mow in reverse,and if it's bad,you'll need a new ignition switch.


----------



## smokie (Sep 14, 2016)

it doesn't have a rio switch. i rigged the reversing switch years ago, i'll check it out first. it might have just came undone. thanks for your help.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the seat switch,also.
Sometimes they get"sticky"(the Sabre models were noted for it.)
By the way,....it could be a defective PTO switch,also.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the seat switch,also.
Sometimes they get"sticky"(the Sabre models were noted for it.)
By the way,....it could be a defective PTO switch,also.


----------

